# Simple Work Box



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

My grandfather made loads of these for storing things in the barn (way back). I attempted to replicate his superior craftsmanship using good wood. The box is cherry. The tray is maple (cherry splines and handle).


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Way to nice to store stuff in the barn!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think you've done your grandfather proud. Very nice work indeed.
Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I love it. Maybe it's time to teach my self dovetails and make a few of those. Beautiful.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ditto to what everyone above has said. Just fantastic work.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a great looking box. I love the color and details.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

oh man, that's too nice too use.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very pretty box!


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I know it's not too popular, but I kinda like the sapwood look.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The sapwood look always works for cedar, so why not for cherry. I think it looks great.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I like the grain in the table saw insert!!!!!!!

Show us your shop...please


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

It's hard to see just how big it is... BUT, too good for barn storage! 

COOL Box!

Just the hardware takes it out of the Barn! :thumbsup:

Good Job... You have a proud Grandfather! :yes::yes:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very sweet project! Have any close up pics of the latch?


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

very nice, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

H. A. S. said:


> Very sweet project! Have any close up pics of the latch?


Sorry It's Been So Long,
I need to get back to the important things in my life... Woodworking!

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=898&filter=hardware

This is the latch I used... cheap and works great. Just be careful, the bottom and top are different widths. I was in a hurry and mortised them the same width. I even posted my frustration here, somewhere.
Not difficult, just pay attention.


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great looking box and good eye Tcleve4911 on the insert comment


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice, indeed. Nice glow to the finish.


----------



## Wheathills (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice neat lines and dovetails. Great job.


----------



## mitch (Aug 19, 2011)

That's very nice. Love the clean look too it. I would love to try making one myself also, but I need to learn how to dove tail first.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice and yup, I think your grandpappy would be proud of you.


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful box!

Now I shall have to build one!


----------

